# No-Till Drill Whats the Best Choice?



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new no till drill (new or used). It will be pulled with my 6115R 115hp engine 85 claimed drawbar. Whatever drill I buy has to be able to be loaded on a trailer behind the tractor and I want no wider than 15'. Will be primarily drilling into pasture so a true no till that can plant through moderately tall grass is a must.

I'd really like to find a 12' but can't find one that will load on a trailer. Leaning towards the Great Plains because of parts availability locally but I'm open for options.

http://www.greatplainsag.com/en/products/770/3p1006nt The 3p1006NT is what I'm looking at, a little smaller than what I want but is all I can really find that fits my other needs.

What's y'all's opinion?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I used a Trailed GP1006NT about 2 weeks ago.....seemed ok enough, not sure about results yet as I planted Orchard grass and it takes at least 2 1/2 weeks to germinate here this time of year. Less expensive than JD, but I think you probably get what you pay for....would be happy to own a GP I think. 10 foot is a little small and slow....but, I do not use a drill frequently.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What ya gonna be drilling Lewis?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

A 3pt drill would be ideal. Do they make the John Deere 1590 in 3pt hitch?? 
I love our 1590 although it's a high dollar piece of equipment that gets used for 2 weeks a year and then back in the barn till next year


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Lots of wheat this fall, oats rye and some pasture mixes. In the spring it will be used for hay grazer a few soybeans and milo. A pretty wide variety of crops.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Lots of wheat this fall, oats rye and some pasture mixes. In the spring it will be used for hay grazer a few soybeans and milo. A pretty wide variety of crops.


You will soon want a larger drill Lewis using it that much.....kinda like using a 2 rotor tedder.....you soon want a larger one. I don't know if you can find one that will work for you, but I would spend more to get one if available.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Colby said:


> A 3pt drill would be ideal. Do they make the John Deere 1590 in 3pt hitch??
> I love our 1590 although it's a high dollar piece of equipment that gets used for 2 weeks a year and then back in the barn till next year


I will check into it.



Vol said:


> You will soon want a larger drill Lewis using it that much.....kinda like using a 2 rotor tedder.....you soon want a larger one. I don't know if you can find one that will work for you, but I would spend more to get one if available.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree 10' is to small but for this setup I've got to have something that can be easily hauled and that really limits me. That's why I came to yall to see if there were any options I'm overlooking.

With plans to add a larger tractor to the lineup I'll be buying a 24' in a year or two.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a 10' GP. For transport and field work it's the worst of both worlds. Wide transport width (12.5' and if you get it 6" off the side of the road you know it) and, despite being classified as a 10' machine, it has a working width closer to 9'. However, I bought it way cheaper than I could have ever bought a Deere.

I don't know how you'd get it onto a trailer (or off) but pulling a pair of 10' Deeres is a great setup. For a single drill, I know a neighbor that has a GP with an end-pull transport cart. That would be great for trailering.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> I have a 10' GP. For transport and field work it's the worst of both worlds. Wide transport width (12.5' and if you get it 6" off the side of the road you know it) and, despite being classified as a 10' machine, it has a working width closer to 9'. However, I bought it way cheaper than I could have ever bought a Deere.
> I don't know how you'd get it onto a trailer (or off) but pulling a pair of 10' Deeres is a great setup. For a single drill, I know a neighbor that has a GP with an end-pull transport cart. That would be great for trailering.


The particular model I shared the link to is built for narrow transport with lift wheels on the back and the overall width is just under 10' with nearly 9.5' planting width. If they built a 12' like this it would fit me perfect.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> The particular model I shared the link to is built for narrow transport with lift wheels on the back and the overall width is just under 10' with nearly 9.5' planting width. If they built a 12' like this it would fit me perfect.


You could go wider than 12' assuming you have mfwd, especially with your intent to go to a bigger tractor in the near future. Maybe a wider model with transport cart?
I also think 12' is an ideal width and wish there were more options in that category.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Being able to trailer the drill is going to be an issue and will greatly limit your choices. What about pulling the drill down the road behind a truck? I can pull my JD 1590 45 mph down the road with no issues.

If you don't have to trailer it I think a 15 foot JD 1590 might work well for you. I think Great Plains is a good drill as well but I like the single disc opener with hydraulic down pressure on the JD better......especially for hard or dry ground. I have been very pleased with my 1590 and have no problems expect for one issue with the small seed box......on steep ground when drilling downhill the seed wants to collect in the tubes instead of spilling on down to the openers. This is because the tubes have to curve out in front of the big box and it gets to a point where the lowest point in the tube is the curve around the big box when going down really steep hills.......probably not an issue for you since I don't think Texas has fields that steep. I have a 10 foot but if I were doing much more in bigger fields I would want a 15 foot.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Cline, do you have your tubes shortened so that they're tight against the box? I rode with a friend the day he picked up his 1590 (after trading his 750) and I think we made two rounds before we got out and cut a few inches off of all of the tubes until they were snug.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Cline, do you have your tubes shortened so that they're tight against the box? I rode with a friend the day he picked up his 1590 (after trading his 750) and I think we made two rounds before we got out and cut a few inches off of all of the tubes until they were snug.


 Yep, tight and snug up against the big box as I could get them. I took a couple inches off of them initially.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Being able to trailer the drill is going to be an issue and will greatly limit your choices. What about pulling the drill down the road behind a truck? I can pull my JD 1590 45 mph down the road with no issues.
> If you don't have to trailer it I think a 15 foot JD 1590 might work well for you. I think Great Plains is a good drill as well but I like the single disc opener with hydraulic down pressure on the JD better......especially for hard or dry ground. I have been very pleased with my 1590 and have no problems expect for one issue with the small seed box......on steep ground when drilling downhill the seed wants to collect in the tubes instead of spilling on down to the openers. This is because the tubes have to curve out in front of the big box and it gets to a point where the lowest point in the tube is the curve around the big box when going down really steep hills.......probably not an issue for you since I don't think Texas has fields that steep. I have a 10 foot but if I were doing much more in bigger fields I would want a 15 foot.


Making two trips to move the equipment is something I am trying really hard to stay away from. That being said I talked to a friend today that has experience with many of the models and he said the 1590 is a great drill but won't handle the heavier residual like a Great Plains will but he thought it would fit me well if it would just load on a trailer. That's the big kicker in all of this.

Thanks for the replies so far, keep the ideas coming. I'm open to all brands long as I can transport it with ease.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have owned a John Deere , Great Plains , And SunFlower. We did a lot of custom planting . IMO Great Plains would be the absolutely worst drill for heavy residual . You don't want a drill with notill coulters. Our 1590 Deere is the only drill I have seen that can plant right behind the combine 250 bu corn on a damp dreary day with out a problem . The accuracy of seed placement is spot on using a single disc opener and corn planter style gauge wheel.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The JD 1590 may be the best drill.. Just no way he's getting it on and off a trailer when hooked on to a tractor


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

How far apart are the rear wheels on the Deere drills? I've run enough that I have a sense of it but I never measured.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> How far apart are the rear wheels on the Deere drills? I've run enough that I have a sense of it but I never measured.


I don't think you would have much room to play once you got it on a trailer. 96" at least


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Lewis, your 6115R should go down the road about 27mph, your traveling that far that you still need to trailer it?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Turn the dial at the right rear wheel and it disengages all the running mechanisms on the drill. Then you hook up your pick up and you have a trailer


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Thoroughly mixing talcum powder with the seeds in the small box has solved all the problems for us and we do have Hills


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Dolly wheel drill not good here with wet soils, huge anchor. I've got an 8 ft brillion but looking for a no till to replant some fields. Considered a small 5 ft overseeder from a turf management company sell off but I don't think it would like big acres.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am planting today triticale in the big box and annual ryegrass in the small box


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Dolly wheel drill not good here with wet soils, huge anchor. I've got an 8 ft brillion but looking for a no till to replant some fields. Considered a small 5 ft overseeder from a turf management company sell off but I don't think it would like big acres.


They're available in drawbar and 2-point too.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

1590 or 750. 3pt Crustbuster or Great plains would do it too. Could even go to 15ft on the 3pt models


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Colby said:


> Lewis, your 6115R should go down the road about 27mph, your traveling that far that you still need to trailer it?


19mph tops. If just doing mine it would be no issue because I drive from field to field but I've got a few friends that need my help and I will be traveling 30-50 miles.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not certain about the crustbuster transport wheels, but I know they have a 13 ft model, not sure how wide it is over all, but we have a15ft, and it is just under 16ft.

Rodney


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Rodney R said:


> I'm not certain about the crustbuster transport wheels, but I know they have a 13 ft model, not sure how wide it is over all, but we have a15ft, and it is just under 16ft.
> 
> Rodney


I was looking at a crustbuster 3400 all plant 15' and has the caddy which will load on a gooseneck but I not sure how well it will do in our rock hard ground and tall grass.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I was looking at a crustbuster 3400 all plant 15' and has the caddy which will load on a gooseneck but I not sure how well it will do in our rock hard ground and tall grass.


You can add suitcase weights to the back of the 1590.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I had a 3 point 15' Sunflower carried it on a tool bar (3point) caddy. . When you suggest a 3 point drill do you realize when you lift a regular drill you lift just the openers (blades). When you lift a 3 point drill you lift the entire drill seed and all our 15 Foot 3 point drill weighed. Just shy of 6 ton we added almost a ton of weights to it and it could carry almost 1.5 ton of seed...Most of us would not have a tractor that could lift and carry a drill like that


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

All the larger 3pt models I've looked at are on caddy's with hydraulic lift and at least 4 tires. When you go to put something that wide on a trailer I imagine you would run into stability issues?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Crust buster makes a decent drill I particularly like the all plant seed metering unit. When I look at the openers and basic row unit I have to wonder can it accurately place a tiny seed at the depth of a quarter inch. Not all no-till drills are equal in depth control and this is very important to one that would grow alfalfa or orchard grass. I also read somewhere else where the all plant drills do not have a small seed box. Not sure


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

endrow said:


> Crust buster makes a decent drill I particularly like the all plant seed metering unit. When I look at the openers and basic row unit I have to wonder can it accurately place a tiny seed at the depth of a quarter inch. Not all no-till drills are equal in depth control and this is very important to one that would grow alfalfa or orchard grass. I also read somewhere else where the all plant drills do not have a small seed box. Not sure


The two I have found online and spoke with the owners about had small seed boxes on them, they look like a decent drill.


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

if you are not planting several hundred acres at one time or will be using this in a pasture or hay field to "re- seed" it, you need to look at the Sunflower models, I have the 9007 Pasture Pleaser. it does a great job. attached are some pictures of it, the price new is less than 20 grand. It is suppose to be 10 foot, however it works out more like 9 1/2 feet. our fields range from 10 to 38 acres and this works great as far as transport goes.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The Crustbuster we have is 15ft, and does have the small seed box. I like the JD drills the best, but I don't think the single disc would work all that well here, and the long distance between the front and rear set of discs make 2 rows into almost one on a side hill...... Our decision came between the Crustbuster and the JD, and I was sold on the DD opener, and the dealer gave us a MUCH better trade-in on our old drill. The Crustbuster is only able to do 500lbs of down pressure, and that is not enough. We added some steel inside the tube at the openers. That helped, and is nicer than suitcase weights laying on the rear walk board! I'm not sure that the depth control is as precise as it should be. It worked really well a few weeks ago (we hadn't had rain in about 3 weeks), and now that it rained......... it is too easy for it to get too deep, or be to shallow.

Rodney


----------

